# Ken Sugimori Wall Art



## PityOnU (Feb 20, 2015)

Bing Rewards is doing a promotion right now where you can spend 100 points and get a 6"x4" bamboo print of an image. I'm not very artsy, but I figured I would take advantage of the opportunity and make some nice wall art out of some of Ken Sugimori's original Pokemon illustrations. My inspiration was the original Pokemon games for the Gameboy, so the tiles are in the order the games were released (Green, Red, Blue, Yellow). That also happens to match up with the numbers of the starters in the original Pokedex. The images are included below:



Spoiler


























 
I would like your guys feedback on the background of the images. I want with a watercolor background so that it kind of went with the watercolor style of the original illustrations. Does it seem too bland? Can any art wizards here improve on it?

Further, an unrelated question, but what the hell is that orange lump on Charmander's back?


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 20, 2015)

PityOnU said:


> Bing Rewards is doing a promotion right now where you can spend 100 points and get a 6"x4" bamboo print of an image. I'm not very artsy, but I figured I would take advantage of the opportunity and make some nice wall art out of some of Ken Sugimori's original Pokemon illustrations. My inspiration was the original Pokemon games for the Gameboy, so the tiles are in the order the games were released (Green, Red, Blue, Yellow). That also happens to match up with the numbers of the starters in the original Pokedex. The images are included below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I like the designs I lot!
Also the lump is charmanders elbow


----------

